# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Monumentet e Shqiperise te cilat jane ne rrezik!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

_Kryefjala e listes se monumenteve te rrezikuara cdo vit eshte Gjirokastra, Durresi apo Voskopoja, duke harruar me mijra monumente te tjera, qe nga dita ne dite po humbin vlerat e tyre. Fondet e paketa, faktoret natyrore, indiferenca, mos nderhyrja ne kohe dhe mos zbatimi i ligjit ka ndezur alarmin SOS per shume nga keto pasuri kulturore te krijuara ne shekuj 
_

Renkimi i monumenteve te kultures degjohet vetem kur ato japin frymen e fundit. Kur guret shkrembohet, derrasat kalben dhe bashke me to edhe nje pjese e rendesishme e historise se Shqiperise. Sa here qe ne vemendje kthehen monumentet, diskutohen po te njejtat gjera; Gjirokastra, Amfitetari i Durresit dhe Voskopoja. Por ne fakt gjeografia e monumenteve te vendit tone eshte shume me shume se kaq. Vemendja e Unesco-s apo e shoqatave te tjera ka bere qe shume nga fondet te shkojne pikerisht ne keto zona, duke lene ne harrese pjesen tjeter, e cila duhet te shembet teresisht, qe dikush te ktheje syte tek ajo. Lista e monumenteve te rrezikuara, e cila duhet te perpilohet cdo vit nga Instituti i Monumenteve, behet vetem atehere kur ajo kerkohet nga Ministria e Kultures. Gjendja e shume syresh eshte mjerane dhe cdo dite e me teper ato rrezikojne te zhduken teresisht. "Gjirokastra dhe Voskopoja jane per momentin prioritetet tona. Prej pak kohesh qeveria ka akorduar dhe nje fond shtese prej 60 milion per restaurimin e kalase se Gjirokastres. Po keshtu do te nderhyhet me restaurime ne shtepine e Abdyl Babaramos, per te cilin jane akorduar nga Instituti i Monumenteve 30 milion leke dhe ajo Iljaz Babametos me nje fond prej 50 milion lekesh. Nderkohe qe per Voskopojen do te duhen edhe dy vjet qe ajo da dale nga sinjali i rrezikshmerise", ka pohuar drejtori i Institutit te Monumenteve ne Tirane, z Gjerak Karaiskaj. Ne projektet e Institutit te Monumenteve per kete vit eshte restaurimi i vetem 32 monumenteve, nje pjese e mire e te cilave jane ne zonen e Voskopojes. Monumentet e tjera duhet te presin vitin vjeter dhe te luten qe ne Gjirokaster te mos shembet ndonje shtepi tjeter, per tu rikthyer vemendja drejt tyre. 

Megjithese eshte nje nga vendet me te vogla te Europes, Shqiperia ka nje histori kulturore shume te pasur, me nje tradite shume te gjalle. Ne territorin e Shqiperise jane te mbrojtura me ligj 2.400 monumente kulturore, keshtjella te periudhes se Mesjetes, fortifikime te ndryshme, ndertime te ngritura nga vete njerezit, monumente kulturore, pune te artit ikonografik, afreske te periudhes pas Bizantine, etj. Pasuria kombetare e vendit tone, e cila ndahet ne dy linja te medha (pasuri e luajtshme dhe e paluajtshme), prej me shume se nje dekade po perballet me probleme te shkaktuara nga faktoret natyrore, nga indiferenca, nga mos nderhyrja ne kohe e institucioneve te specializuara dhe nga mos zbatimi i ligjit, i cili i merr ne mbrojtje keto vlera te pasurise kulturore te krijuara ne shekuj. Nje pasuri, e cila mesa duket identifikohet vetem me tre emra: ate te Gjirokastres, Durresit e Voskopojes. 

Monumente kultore ne total jane 174, nga te cilat: 

109 - kisha 

33 - rrenoja kishash 

12 - manastire 

11- xhami 

3 - tyrbe 

5 - teqe 

1- Kompleks islamik 

Monumente Antike dhe te Mesjetes ne total 591, nga te cilat: 

483 - keshtjella, rrenoja, site, ura, ujesjellesa 

108 - ndertime banesash 



Ndertimet e folkut ndahen ne: 

373 - ne kategorine e pare 

1151 - ne kategorine e dyte 



Vendndodhjet dhe numrat e tyre sipas qyteteve: 

428 - Berat 

378 - Gjirokaster 

20 - Elbasan 

150 - Korce 

80 - Shkoder 

25 - Vlore

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Nis sot zbatimi i projektit për restaurimin e kishës së Shën Thanasit në Voskopojë. Po sot nis edhe shkolla e verës_

*Voskopojë pa kufi për afresket apokaliptike*


_Alma Mile_

Misioni Voskopoja pa kufi do të vijojë sot operacionin në kishën e Shën Thanasit. Me një fond prej 175 mijë eurosh, është parashikuar një ndërhyrje kolosale në këtë monument. Pak ditë më parë, Këshilli Kombëtar i Restaurimit të Monumenteve ka miratuar projektin e përbashkët shqiptaro-francez, i cili parashikon një sërë ndërhyrjesh, si në murin rrethues, rivendosjen e dyerve dhe dritareve, por, mbi të gjitha, në restaurimin e afreskeve, të dëmtuara për shkak të agjentëve atmosferikë. 
Operacioni që do të nisë sot është një bashkëpunim mes shoqatës franceze "Trashëgimi pa kufi", e cila ka nisur misionin e saj në Voskopojë, prej disa vitesh, me Institutin Kombëtar të Pasurive në Francë, Atelienë e Restaurimit të Monumenteve në Limburg dhe padyshim Institutin e Monumenteve të Kulturës. Pas shpalljes së Voskopojës, si një ndër 100 pasuritë më të rrezikuara në Botë, ky qytet, një nga më të rëndësishmit për Shqipërinë e shek. XVIII-XIX, ka parë disa ndërhyrje gjatë viteve të fundit. Por sot do të nisë një tjetër projekt ambicioz, i cili synon restaurimin e pikturave murale të kishës së Shën Athanasit, të cilat kanë një vlerë të jashtëzakonshme jo vetëm historike, por edhe kulturore. Mësohet se pikturat e galerisë janë punuar më 1745 nga dy artistë shqiptarë, Kostandini dhe Athanasi. Sipas drejtoreshës së Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës, Edlira Çaushi, në aspektin teknik është menduar që të fillojë një pastrim i imtë i pikturave, që konsiston në heqjen e kriprave dhe papastërtive të depozituara në sipërfaqe të pikturave, për shkak të ndikimit të agjentëve atmosferikë dhe klimatikë, forcimin e shtresës së pluhurizuar, rifiksimin e shtresës së pikturuar, konsolidimin e llaçit, rivënien e shtresave të rëna, etj. Ky projekt, i cili është miratuar disa ditë më parë nga këshilli Kombëtar i Restaurimeve, është hartuar gjatë misioneve të bëra në vitet 2002-2004 në bashkëpunim me IMK, Institutin Kombëtar të Pasurive, Trashëgimi pa kufi dhe ekspertëve shkencorë francezë të arkitekturës dhe restaurimit. Sipas Çaushit, rilevimet fotogrametrike të realizuara nga Ateliea e artit grafik dhe pasurive, gjatë verës së vitit 2003, ndihmuan në përcaktimin e dokumentimin grafik të ndërhyrjeve që synohet të kryhen, si konstatimin e gjendjes së saktë të pikturave para ndërhyrjes dhe fazave pasardhëse të restaurimit. Pikturat e Shën Athanasit janë shumë të mangëta, gjë që kërkon një punë të gjatë dhe shumë të imtë. Shumë skena të Apokalipsit janë pikturuar përgjatë 6 pjesëve të hajatit. Do të jenë 6 ekipe restauratorësh, të cilët do të punojnë në gjashtë fronte. Kjo ndarje është bërë në mënyrë të tillë që puna të jetë më e lehtë dhe të ecet paralelisht. Ndërsa kupolat janë ndarë në tetë zona pune të quajtura pjesët A deri në H, për kryerjen e alternimeve dhe të ndërhyrjeve, - shpjegon Edlira Çaushi. Por sipas drejtoreshës së IMK-së, restaurimi i afreskeve, është vetëm një pjesë e projektit, pasi janë parashikuar edhe ndërhyrje të tjera, si vendosja e dyrve dhe dritareve të reja, si dhe restaurimi i murit rrethues. Por Voskopoja nuk do të jetë vetëm një kantier pune, por edhe shkollë. Po sot do të nisë shkolla e verës, ku do të marrin pjesë restauratorë nga Shqipëria, Franca, Italia, etj. Sipas drejtoreshës së Institutit të Monumenteve, këtë herë numri i shqiptarëve pjesëmarrës në këtë shkollë është më i madh. Ndryshe nga një vit më parë, kur ky numër ishte 6, këtë vit ai shkon në 11 dhe janë kryesisht restauratorë nga drejtoritë rajonale të Beratit e Korçës.

*Afresket, nga Apokalipsi, tek njerëzorët*

Fundi i botës, qingji me librin me shtatë vula, kalorës, Krishti, Gjon Pagëzori këto janë disa nga elementet që zbukurojnë muret e kishës së Shën Athanasit. 
Rajoni i Voskopojës bënte pjesë në pjesën veriore të Epirit, kryeqyteti i të cilit ishte Janina (tani në Greqi). Shenjti Athanas ishte shumë i adhurueshëm në këtë zonë dhe kisha kryesore iu dedikua atij. Kisha u ndërtua në 1724 nga Adhronisi, Mihali, Pavli, Mantho dhe Kosta nga fshati Krimi, pranë Kosturit. Një mbishkrim mbi një nga muret e galerisë së jashtme jep emrin e këtyre arkitektëve. Ka pak informacion përsa i përket kësaj çështjeje, sepse nuk ekziston deri më sot asnjë burim tjetër i shkruar. Kisha është një bazilikë me shumë kupola (integruese) që nuk shihen jashtë. Kjo veçori mund të shpjegohet me faktin që krahina ishte nën sundimin Otoman të epokës, të cilët autorizonin kultin kristian dhe ndërtimin e kishave, me kusht që ato të mos dukeshin, të fshehura (trualli i nefit ndodhej kështu më poshtë se niveli i tokës dhe ndërtesa të mos dukej sheshit, ashtu si dhe këmbanarja). Ky tip arkitekture ishte më i përhapur drejt fundit të shek.XVII (si në Vithkuq) dhe pati një pasqyrim në gjithë rajonin, madje, edhe në veri-perëndim të Greqisë në shek.XVIII dhe XIX. Te kisha e Shën Athanasit, si në të gjitha kishat e tjera të Voskopojës, hyrja gjendet në skajin e fundit perëndimor të murit jugor. Si traditë, kishat ndërtoheshin me një galeri të jashtme, ku besimtarët mund të takoheshin dhe të flisnin para dhe pas ceremonive, si ato mortore etj. Dekori i hajatit, galerisë së jashtme, ndjek një program ikonografik të pasur. Aty janë paraqitur Apokalipsi, Gjykimi i fundit dhe shenjtët njerëzorë si, profetët, murgjit dhe martirët. Skenat e paraqitura janë kapitujt e parë të Apokalipsit, ku paraqiten figurat e Jezu Krishtit, Johan Pagëzorit, si dhe Shën Mërisë, duke u lutur për shpëtimin e njerëzimit. Por, gjithashtu në bashkësinë ikonografike, në një nga pjesët e hajatit, pasqyrohet momenti, ku katër kalorës janë çliruar nga Qingji me librin me shtatë vula. Kalorësit me kuaj të bardhë dhe të kuq janë zhdukur. Sipas traditës bizantine, këto skena janë vendosur në hyrje të kishës për tiu kujtuar besimtarëve se duhet të jenë të përulur përpara se të shkojnë në një shërbesë fetare. Ikonografia e brendshme e kishës tregon skenat e kopjuara nga testamenti i vjetër dhe i ri, tekstet liturgjike dhe hagiografike, ndërsa në pjesën perëndimore paraqitet "Fjetja e Shën Marisë". 

_Italianët_

*Për të zbuluar amfiteatrin e varrosur*

Ende ka shumë për të zbuluar, madje pjesa më e madhe e ajzbergut. Për këtë është i bindur ekipi italian, i cili po kryen një sërë studimesh në Durrës. Prej ditësh, kanë nisur gërmimet në amfiteatrin e Durrësit prej misionit arkeologjik italian të Universiteteit të Parmës, të drejtuara nga prof. Sara Santoro, në bashkëpunim me prof. Afrim Hotin, drejtorin e drejtorisë rajonale të Arkeologjisë, në Durrës. Në këto gërmime, të cilat do të mbyllen në datëm 31 korrik marrin pjesë katër ekipe. Krahas ekipit të arkeologjisë, këto ditë ka mbërritur në Durrës, një tjetër ekip nga Universiteti i Romës, La Sapienza, të cilët kanë bërë kërkime mikrogravimetrike, ndërkohë që arkitektët e Universitetit të Parmës kanë kryer matje topografike dhe arkitektonike. Kërkime arkeometrike janë bërë edhe mbi mozaikë, afreske të kishave bizantine, të amfiteatrit, etj. Të gjitha këto studime bëhen me qëllimin e vetëm, për të mësuar përmasat e varrosura nën tokë të objektit gjigant të ndërtuar nga romakët rreth 100 vjet para Krishtit e me një kapacitet prej 25 mijë spektatorësh. Por qëllimi përfundimtar është nxjerrja në dritë, restaurimi dhe rifunksionalizimi i amfiteatrit të Durrësit. Krahas grupit italian që po kryen këtë studim, në Durrës po kryen gërmime një tjetër ekip, i përbërë nga 14 arkeologë, e punonjës të tjerë shqiptarë.


18/07/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture SHEKULLI.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Shkolla-kantier ka nisur dje për. vitin radhazi në kishën e Shën Thanasit_

*Jetë e dytë për afreskët e Voskopojës*

_Th.Nika_


Voskopojë-Kantieri-shkollë ndërkombëtare e restaurimit për të dytin vit ka hapur dyert ditën e djeshme në Voskopojën e akademisë, të bibliotekës së dëgjuar dhe 24 kishave me emër. Me skela të ngritura gati për tiu kthyer punës për restaurimin e afreskave të kishës së Shën Thanasit, kjo kishë-kantier ka pritur dje shumë vizitorë vendas dhe të huaj. Mes restauratorëve, piktorëve dhe nxënësve liceistë të pikturës nga kryeqyteti dhe Korça, mes përfaqësuesve të qeverisjes vendore dhe Mitropolisë së Korçës, ishte e pranishme dhe përshëndeti edhe zonja Francoise Bouroleau, ambasadore e Francës në Shqipëri, si dhe Beatrice de Durfort, kryetare e shoqatës franceze Trashëgimi pa kufi. Ambasadorja ka nënvizuar obligimin për të ndriçuar trashëgiminë kulturore shqiptare dhe për ta bërë atë të njohur në Europë. Ajo ka shprehur konsiderata për klimën miqësore që i ka rrethuar bashkëkombasit e saj restauratorë e piktorë të afreskeve veçanërisht në Voskopojë e në gjithë Korçën, si dhe mirëkuptimin e mbështetjen e qeverisjes vendore për të kurorëzuar projektin e nisur këtu prej dy vjetësh më parë. Nga ana tjetër, drejtorja e Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës, Edlira Çaushi, vlerësoi mbështetjen e donatorëve dhe ekspertëve francezë për nxjerrjen në dritë të vlerave të kulturës sonë kombëtare. 
Të pranishmit vizituan kantierin-shkollë të restaurimit të pikturave murale të kishës së Shën Thanasit, dhe më pas u vizitua kantieri i gërmimeve arkeologjike në sitin pranë kishës së Shën Kollit ku u ndoq më pas një koncert koral. Gjithashtu të pranishmit patën rastin të njihen me pasurinë e objekteve të kultit dhe me afreskat e tyre përmes një ekspozite fotografike e vendosur në qendër të komunës së Voskopojës. 
Misioni Voskopoja pa kufi përfaqëson një operacion kryesisht në kishën e Shën Thanasit, për të cilën është derdhur fondi 175 mijë euro. Projekti shqiptaro-francez u miratua pak ditë para hapjes së kantierit nga Këshilli Kombëtar i Restaurimit të Monumenteve. Parashikohen ndërhyrje në murin rrethues, rivendosjen e dyerve dhe dritareve, por, mbi të gjitha, në restaurimin e afreskeve. 
Ky është bashkëpunim mes shoqatës franceze Trashëgimi pa kufi, e cila ka nisur misionin e saj në Voskopojë, prej disa vitesh, me Institutin Kombëtar të Pasurive në Francë, Atelienë e Restaurimit të Monumenteve në Limburg dhe Institutin e Monumenteve të Kulturës. Pas shpalljes së Voskopojës, si një ndër 100 pasuritë më të rrezikuara në Botë, ky qytet, një nga më të rëndësishmit për Shqipërinë e shek. XVIII-XIX, ka parë disa ndërhyrje gjatë viteve të fundit. 
Për restaurimin e pikturave murale realizuar më 1745 nga dy artistë shqiptarë, Kostandini dhe Athanasi, do të punojnë 6 ekipe restauratorësh nga Shqipëria, Franca, Italia dhe 11 restauratorë shqiptarë. Kisha në fjalë u ndërtua në 1724 nga Adhronisi, Mihali, Pavli, Mantho dhe Kosta nga fshati Krimi, pranë Kosturit. 

23/07/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Gjirokastra në listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore: po tani?!*  

_ * Luan RAMA_    

_Një muaj ka kaluar që nga dita kur Komiteti i Trashëgimisë Botërore të Unesco-s midis 24 sitesh e monumentesh të ndryshme kulturore e natyrore nga e gjithë bota regjistroi dhe Gjirokastrën në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore, që mbrohet nga Unesco._

*Pak histori*

Që në propozimet e para, që qeveria shqiptare i dërgonte Unesco-s, në vitin 1991 për regjistrimin e siteve dhe monumenteve të kulturës, bashkë me Butrintin, qytetin-muze të Beratit, varret ilire të Selcës, amfiteatrin e Durrësit, etj, ishte dhe dosja e qytetit-muze të Gjirokastrës. Ishte e natyrshme që bashkëpunimi i Unesco-s me Shqipërinë në fushën e siteve dhe monumenteve të kulturës të fillonte me sitin më interesant nga pikëpamja e vlerave arkeologjike, siç ishte Butrinti. Gati dhjetë vjet më vonë, ideja për të propozuar Gjirokastrën do të zgjohej sërish, pasi Gjirokastra ruante dhe ruan vlera unikale arkitektonike dhe muzeale për kulturën tonë kombëtare e ballkanike. Shtëpia e Zekatëve, e Angonatëve, Qafa e Pazarit dhe hamami, lagjet dhe shtëpitë në gur të Manalatit, Palortosë, Dunavatit etj., që i gjejmë të përshkruara aq bukur dhe në veprën letrare "Kronikë në gur" të Kadaresë, janë, padyshim, mjedise që fare mirë mund të kthehen në vende muzeale të prezantimit të kulturës tradicionale, historisë, etnografisë, etj., siç është bërë traditë dhe në shumë vende të tjera për zhvillimin e një turizmi kulturor. Një grup ekspertësh, me profesor Emin Rizën në krye, nisën përpunimin e një dosjeje sipas kërkesave të Qendrës së Trashëgimisë Botërore, kulturore e natyrore, dhe rekomandimeve të Konventës së Trashëgimisë Kulturore e Natyrore. Madje gjatë vizitës së tij në Tiranë, më 2001, Drejtori i Përgjithshëm, Matsuura, do ta vizitonte qytetin-muze, duke parë si urgjente ndihmën që duhej të jepte Unesco për qendrën historike të këtij qyteti, e cila kishte filluar të dëmtohej nga agjentët atmosferikë, si dhe moskujdesi njerëzor, si pasojë e një zhvendosjeje të rëndësishme të popullsisë. Dosja e përgatitur nga ekspertët e Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës, në bashkëpunim dhe me bashkinë e qytetit, u mbështet dhe në ndihmën e veçantë të Fondacionit "Pacard", ku arkitektë e menaxherë të kulturës materiale dhanë një ndihmesë të madhe, veçanërisht në restaurimin e disa banesave të rëndësishme, si ajo e Zekatëve, Qafën e Pazarit, apo "shtatë krojet" prej guri; përgatitjen e një modeli plani-menaxhues, sipas studimit të "Prince Research Consultatfs John Robin's Architects", skanimin e planeve dhe hartave të qytetit etj. Ata mbështetën hapjen e Zyrës së Konservimit të Vlerave të Gjirokastrës, e cila do t'i kushtohej restaurimit të qytetit-muze. E rëndësishme ishte, padyshim, hartimi i një strategjie menaxhuese, ku të kombinohej angazhimi i shtetit, i institucioneve dhe i vetë qytetarëve, pa harruar dhe angazhimin e drejtpërdrejtë të biznesmenëve dhe partnerëve financues. Po kështu, një rol të veçantë, veç ndërhyrjeve në nivelin më të lartë politik të kreut të shtetit dhe të kryeministrit, do të luante edhe Forumi i Mbrojtjes së Vlerave të Gjirokastrës, i krijuar për këtë qëllim, me president nderi Ismail Kadarenë. Megjithatë, ishte e nevojshme dhe ardhja e ekspertëve të tjerë të Qendrës së Trashëgimisë Botërore për të përcaktuar më mirë "zonat e mbrojtura" dhe "zonën-muze", "zonën tampon", etj., si dhe për të konkretizuar Planin e Menaxhimit. Në fillim të vitit 2004, dosja e Gjirokastrës, e plotësuar, më së fundi u dorëzua në Qendrën e Trashëgimisë Botërore për t'u shqyrtuar më pas nga eksperti i ICOMOS-it, Andras Roman, i cili e vizitoi Gjirokastrën në shtator të vitit 2004. Një muaj më vonë, më 7 tetor, duke folur për pasurinë e trashëgimisë kulturore e materiale në Shqipëri, presidenti shqiptar, Alfred Moisiu, deklaroi se: "Krahas qytezës arkeologjike të Butrintit, të regjistruar në vitin 1991 në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore të Unesco-s, ne synojmë që së shpejti të regjistrohet dhe qyteti- muze dhe historik i Gjirokastrës, çka do të bëjë të mundur angazhimin e burimeve tona të brendshme, por dhe ndihmës së institucioneve të specializuara ndërkombëtare, për ta rigjeneruar jetën e këtij qyteti dhe vlerat e tij, në mënyrë që historikja të integrohet dhe gjejë vetveten në modernen, që jetojmë sot. Veç kësaj, një punë të madhe duhet të bëjnë institucionet tona dhe shoqëria civile në drejtim të trashëgimisë orale e materiale, për promovimin e vlerave shpirtërore dhe artistike, të cilat përbëjnë njëherësh si vlera identifikuese, ashtu dhe elemente të komunikimit me kulturat e popujve të tjerë."

*Monumentet Kulturore*

Në listën e monumenteve të Trashëgimisë Kulturore Botërore, ku përfshihen dhe Butrinti e Gjirokastra, deri më sot janë regjistruar 812 monumente kulturore e site natyrore, nga të cilat 628 janë monumente kulturore, 160 janë site natyrore dhe 24 prej tyre janë të përziera, trashëgimi këto që u përkasin 137 vendeve anëtare të Unesco-s. Në regjistrimet e bëra së fundi në Durban, mes të tjerave ishte qyteti i Mostarit, nekropoli i Sirakuzës me varret mjaft të vjetra në Itali, siti i vjetër arkeologjik i Bahreinit, qyteti historik i Makaos së Kinës, hekurudha e vjetër e Indisë, një shtypshkronjë dhe një shtëpi botuese belge e kohës së Rilindjes evropiane, arkitektura e qytetit francez të Havrit, vepra arkitekturore e spanjollit Antoni Gaudio, etj.
Nëse i hedhim një sy listës së monumenteve të kulturës së Trashëgimisë Kulturore Botërore, do të shohim se Italia, një ndër fqinjët tanë më të afërt, si dhe të rajonit të Ballkanit, mban vendin rekord të regjistrimit të monumenteve të kulturës kombëtare, me 35 të tilla të regjistruara deri në vitin 2004, e ndjekur nga Greqia me 16 (Akropoli, Mali Athos, Meteorët, etj.). Që në vitin 1979, Italia regjistroi në Listën e Unesco-s Shkëmbinjtë në Valcamonica, duke vazhduar me Venecian, Sheshin Duomo të Pizës, Qendrën historike të Napolit dhe Firences, etj., e deri në regjistrimin e fundit të Maleve të Shenjta të Piemontit, në Lombardi, në vitin 2003. Greqia, e njohur po ashtu si Italia për pasurinë e saj kulturore e monumentale, regjistroi në vitin 1986 Tempullin e Apolonit (Epicurius), të shekullit të V, duke vazhduar më pas me Sitin e Delfit, sitin arkeologjik të Olimpit, Delos e gjer tek Shpella e Apokalipsit, në Patmos, duke e çuar në 16 numrin e monumenteve të saj të regjistruara në listën e Unesco-s. Ndër to mund të përmendim Akropolin e Athinës, Qytetin mesjetar të Rodit, Meteorët, Malin Athos, Sitin arkeologjik të Epidorit, Monumentet paleokristiane e bizantine të Selanikut, Mystras, Manastirin e Dafnit, Hossios Lukas dhe Nea Moni në Qio, Gjurmët e qytetërimit pitagoras dhe heraion në Samos, Sitin arkeologjik të Vergina-s, Qendrën historike Kora në manastirin e Shën Janit, Sitin arkeologjik të Mikenës dhe të Tirintit.
Po kështu Bullgaria ka regjistruar 9 monumente të kulturës, Turqia 9, Rumania 7, Kroacia ka regjistruar deri tani 6 site e monumente, Hungaria po 6, Serbia e Mali i Zi 4. Sigurisht, dhe Shqipëria i ka kushtet për të propozuar monumente e site të reja. Nëse në Bullgari është regjistruar një varr trak i shek të III p.e.s dhe më vonë një tjetër varr i shekullit IV p.e.s, nuk ka pse Shqipëria të mos kërkojë dhe regjistrimin e varreve të Selcës; nëse Maqedonia ka regjistruar liqenin e Ohrit, kjo duhet të jetë dhe për Shqipërinë, pasi liqeni nuk mund të ndahet më dysh, që njëra pjesë ka vlerë dhe tjetra s'ka. Specialistët shqiptarë të kulturës, arkeologë e historianë, prej shumë vitesh kishin përcaktuar një sërë sitesh e monumentesh kulture si kandidatura të vlefshme për t'u regjistruar në fondin e trashëgimisë materiale botërore. Të ngjashëm me Butrintin ishin amfiteatri i Durrësit apo lagjja "Kala" e Beratit, qendra historike e Gjirokastrës, Apolonia, kisha e Mesopotamit, apo vende të tjera të kultit të hershëm shqiptar. Mungesa e një bashkëpunimi të vërtetë me Unesco-n, me Qendrën e Trashëgimisë Botërore dhe ICOMOS, dhe po kështu ngjarjet e rënda të vitit 1997, me shkatërrimin e disa vlerave kulturore, krijuan një stepje në angazhimin e institucioneve të kulturës e të trashëgimisë kulturore në këtë drejtim.
Duke folur për progreset rreth "Planit të Aksionit" me Shqipërinë, në drejtim të rigjenerimit të institucioneve kulturore dhe restaurimin e trashëgimisë kulturore e arkitekturale të shkatërruar nga ngjarjet e vitit 1997, në sesionin e 154 të Këshillit Ekzekutiv, Drejtori i Përgjithshëm, Matsuura, theksoi se: "Institucionet kulturore shqiptare duhen ndihmuar dhe se Unesco duhet të kontribuojë në drejtim të forcimit të këtyre institucioneve, të legjislacionit dhe politikave që duhen ndjekur, dhe së pari, - përmes aktualizimit të legjislacionit dhe statutit të trashëgimisë kulturore, - rivlerësimit të sistemit të muzeve kombëtare, - forcimit të turizmit kulturor në politikën dhe legjislacionin kombëtar, - në parandalimin e trafikut ilegal të vlerave kulturore; - rigjallërimin e artizanatit tradicional, - futjen e institucioneve shqiptare në rrjetin e institucioneve analoge evropiane, - forcimit të kapaciteteve, duke ju ofruar atyre që administrojnë kulturën një trajnim e përgatitje në institucionet e specializuara jashtë vendit."
Vetëm Evropa përmbledh një numër të madh dhe mjaft të larmishëm, veçanërisht në fushën e monumenteve të kulturës materiale, shprehje të qytetërimeve të vjetra greko-romake, bizantine, ilirike, sllave, orientale, etj. Ka disa vite që Unesco dhe Greqia atribuojnë çmimin ndërkombëtar "Melina Mërkuri", që mban emrin e aktores së famshme greke, si dhe ish-ministres së Kulturës së Greqisë, e cila për vite me radhë i ishte përkushtuar trashëgimisë kulturore dhe promovimit të monumenteve të kulturës botërore. Ky çmim, që jepet çdo dy vjet, akordohet në kuadrin e peizazheve kulturore, të njohura si të tilla nga Komiteti i Trashëgimisë Botërore në sesionin e tij të 16-të në Santa Fe të SHBA-së, nocion ky që do të plotësonte nocionin klasik që lidhej vetëm me "monumentet" apo "sitet", duke e parë kështu peizazhin kulturor si një tërësi vlerash. Peizazhet kulturore ndahen në tri kategori kryesore si: - peizazhet kulturore të krijuara nga dora e njeriut (kopshtet, parqet dhe mjediset fetare, etj); - peizazhet që kanë evoluar në formën dhe kompozimin e tyre si peizazhe "relike" dhe peizazhe "të gjalla" dhe që kanë sot një rol social; - peizazhet kulturore asociative, në lidhje me fenomenet fetare, artistike apo kulturore.

*Trashëgimia në rrezik*  

Në sesionin e fundit të Komitetit të Trashëgimisë Botërore u diskutua dhe rreth disa prej siteve kulturore e natyrore të regjistruara në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore "në rrezik", të cilat kishte ardhur koha të hiqeshin nga "rubrika" e kësaj liste. Midis tre siteve kulturore ishte dhe ai i Butrintit, ku u evidentua puna e bërë deri tani nga institucionet shqiptare dhe përparimet e arritura në drejtim të tij, çka tregojnë se siti nuk është më në rrezik. Sigurisht, ky fakt ndikoi pozitivisht edhe në regjistrimin e Gjirokastrës, duke treguar interesimin e qeverisë, institucioneve kulturore qendrore e komunale në drejtim të mirëmbajtjes, konservimit dhe promovimit të vlerave të tyre. Në motivacionin e heqjes së Butrintit nga kjo liste shkruhej: "Butrinti është regjistruar në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore në vitin 1992 dhe në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore në Rrezik në vitin 1997, për shkak të bastisjeve, dhe mungesës së mbrojtjes, menaxhimit dhe konservimit të zbulimeve arkeologjike të periudhave greke, romake, bizantine dhe veneciane. Komiteti vlerëson se ky regjistrim në këtë listë nuk ka arsye të qëndrojë më."
Trashëgimia, qoftë materiale apo natyrore, është gjithnjë nën kërcënimin e faktorëve atmosferikë, të ndryshimit klimatik, të katastrofave natyrore, zhvillimeve urbane dhe veprimit të papërgjegjshëm të grupeve të caktuara. Që të mbijetojë një trashëgimi, që një monument apo park natyror të jetë sa më jetëgjatë, duhet jo vetëm konservuar dhe mirëmbajtur, por dhe promovuar dhe investuar për ruajtjen e vlerave të tij. Një monument ka nevojë që të ruhet nga agjentët atmosferikë, ashtu siç kanë nevojë të ruhen edhe parqet natyrore nga dëmtuesit njerëzorë, apo siç ka nevojë të ruhet Amazona nga shpyllëzimet e mëdha, që kanë ndodhur këto 30 vitet e fundit. Veprime të tilla, të papërgjegjshme, rreth një siti arkeologjik, apo parku natyror, lënia e trashëgimisë kulturore në mëshirën e fatit, në një vend që nuk i ka mundësitë e investimit apo të ruajtjes së tyre, kërkojnë, padyshim, një angazhim ndërkombëtar. Ja pse Unesco, në mënyrë periodike, përmes ekspertëve të saj, që shpërndahen në të gjithë botën, përcaktojnë monumentet apo sitet në rrezik, në mënyrë që të ketë një angazhim të komunitetit ndërkombëtar në drejtim të mbrojtjes së kësaj trashëgimie, apo zone të rrallë për faunën dhe florën e botës.
Në Shqipëri, një sërë sitesh apo monumentesh të kulturës shqiptare konsiderohen në rrezik, edhe pse nuk janë regjistruar në Listën e Unesco-s. Një nga to është dhe ansambli i pesë bazilikave ortodokse dhe i manastirit të Voskopojës, të ndërtuara në vitet 1700. Në vitin 2002, ky ansambël i rrallë, i cili po ndihmohet drejtpërdrejt nga Patrimoine sans Frontières dhe Instituti "National des Monuments" të Francës, u konsiderua si një nga 100 monumentet më në rrezik të botës, nga World Monuments Watch. Është fjala për arkitekturën dhe afresket e bazilikave Shën Athanas, Shën Nikola, Shën Ilia (Elias), Archanges dhe manastirit Shën Gjin (Saint Jean), mes të cilave gjenden dhe kryevepra të piktorit të madh David Selenica.

*Po tani ?...*

Është e natyrshme që regjistrimi i Gjirokastrës shkaktoi një entuziazëm mbarëkombëtar. Një ditë e re festive u caktua në kalendarin e qytetit dhe një pllakë e re përkujtimore do të inaugurohet zyrtarisht në shtator të këtij viti. Ky ishte vetëm prologu, hapi i parë i një pune afatgjatë. Dhe, pikërisht, tani duhet filluar puna, duke pasur parasysh Planin e Aksionit, që është skicuar në vija të përgjithshme, që më parë, e tani duhet mishëruar në aksione konkrete. Të mos harrojmë se ishte angazhimi i fuqishëm politik e intelektual ai që bëri që Gjirokastra të regjistrohej në këtë listë, ndërkohë që hartimi i Planit të Aksionit krijoi jo pak probleme. Ja ku del dhe rëndësia e bashkëpunimitt të të gjitha forcave intelektuale, shkencore, ekonomike, institucionale, administrative, njerëzore, etj, në mënyrë që Plani i Aksionit dhe strategjia e tij të gjejnë një mishërim modern. Shembulli i Butrintit duhet të jetë, padyshim, një referencë e fuqishme. Fondet shtetërore tashmë dihen. Pa harruar aksionin bashkiak, angazhimi i një fondacioni të fuqishëm të huaj, përmes një bashkëpunimi të ngushtë të partnerëve shqiptarë e të huaj, siç është dhe modeli i "Fondation Butrint", është i nevojshëm. Kjo mund të arrihet me angazhimin e drejtpërdrejt të aksionit qeveritar në bashkëpunim dhe me Unesco-n, si organizatë e interesuar drejtpërdrejt për vlerën botërore tashmë. Nuk është fjala vetëm për sigurimin e një fondi paraprak, por për një angazhim afatgjatë, për një organizëm të specializuar, që do të marrë në dorë fatet e konservimit dhe promovimit bashkëkohor turistik e ekonomik të vlerave të këtij qyteti muze. E, padyshim, si fillim, për një shtytje shpresëdhënëse, angazhimi qeveritar duhet të jetë edhe më i madh. Gjirokastritët e dinë tashmë se asgjë nuk vjen nga qielli dhe se gjithçka duhet ndërtuar me forcën e shpirtit, të mendjes, të mundit dhe të bashkimit

Berati 2400-vjeçar
Me regjistrimin e Gjirokastrës duket se hapet një faqe e re dhe e ndritur e Shqipërisë në drejtim të monumenteve dhe promovimit të vlerave të tyre. Dhe kjo është legjitime po të kemi parasysh jo vetëm pasurinë reale të kësaj trashëgimie materiale, por dhe perspektivat e mëdha që kanë marrë monumentet në kuadrin e zhvillimit të një turizmi kulturor. Së pari me Beratin, qytetin e "një mbi një dritareve" që, gabimisht, quhet nganjëherë në shtyp si qyteti "i njëmijë dritareve". Historia e tij, pasuria e madhe, kishat dhe trashëgimia e artit të krishterë, arkitektura dhe gjendja mjaft e mirë e Lagjes-Kala e bëjnë atë një dosje më të lehtë për t'u regjistruar në Listën e Trashëgimisë Botërore, që mbrohet nga Unesco. Por mos të mendojmë se gjithçka është gati dhe "fushë me lule", pasi për ekspertët e Unesco-s një nga kushtet më të rëndësishme është ajo e përgatitjes së një Plani Menaxhues për vlerat e qytetit, ku të përfshihen të gjithë elementët e mundshëm, që nga Ministria e Kulturës dhe e Turizmit, bashkia, institucionet komunale, Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës, por edhe fondacionet, shoqëritë e biznesit, trashëgimia shpirtërore, që është aq e pasur në trevat e Beratit, etj. Gjithçka është premtuese dhe, padyshim, eksperienca e fituar në përpunimin e dosjes së Gjirokastrës, bashkëpunimi me ICOMOS-in shqiptar dhe atë ndërkombëtar, aq i nevojshëm dhe i domosdoshëm, do të vlejë për përgatitjen e një dosje solide dhe shpresëdhënëse. Është fat që Shqipëria ka qytete-muze të tilla si Gjirokastra, Berati, etj., por është dhimbje tek i sheh ende me banesa të rrënuara. Ja pse regjistrimi në Listën e Unesco-s është hapi i parë që këto qytete të marrin një frymëmarrje të re. Përvoja e regjistrimit të Butrintit dhe angazhimi i Fondacionit Butrinti e i bujarisë së lordit Rotschild do të ketë pasuesit e tij.

_* Pranë Misionit shqiptar në Unesco_

Tirana-Observer.

----------


## Dito

Pse vertet ka me monumente ne shqiperi? Po kemi lene gje pa prishur ne eeee, sa te ligj jemi o zot, piken e nacionalizmit skemi. Prishem kombinatet e hoxhes se ishin ndertuar nga ai dhe sot rrime trotuareve me syte nga dielli. I vume dinamitin shtyllave te tensionit se keshtu thoshte saliu dhe nano, hapem varret e te pareve tane dhe vodhem c'mundem per dy kacidhe, Grabitem muze, kisha, xhami, dhe i shitem per dy kacidhe perseri. Ne asnje vend s,ka ndodhur si tek ne qe ndienja nacionaliste te bjere ne nivele te tilla poshteruese.
Mjafton ti thuash dy shqiptareve kjo eshte shtepia e filan heroi, nese eshte demokrat thote: Komunisti i qelbur nese do ja ve tritolin. I thua tjetrit kjo eshte shtepia e filan te burgosuri politik dhe te thote: keta na moren ne qafe neser tritolin.

Shyqyr zotit thuaj qe kemi malet dhe bukurine natyrore te ketij vendi magjepes se monumentet i ka marre lumi me kohe.

Dito.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_Nga frika e vjedhjes, tek çertifikimi i ikonave. Ikonostasi gjigant, në gjendje kritike. 15 vjet pa u vënë dorë_ 

*Onufri pasuri që i mungon botës*


_S.Gozhina_

BERAT- Muzeu Onufri është një nga pasuritë më të mëdha kulturore, jo vetëm kombëtare të trashëgimisë sonë. Ky muze që mban emrin e piktorit ikonograf shqiptar Onufrit të madh, është i vendosur në Kalanë Mesjetare të qytetit të Beratit. I konceptuar e i organizuar në mjediset e Katedrales së Shën Mërisë, i ndërtuar në vitin 1797, pra mbi themelet e një kishe më të vjetër, por me të njëjtin emër. Kompleksi muzeal përbëhet nga salla qëndrore e kishës, altari dhe një sërë mjedisesh ndihmëse. Në anën jugore të befason një portik i hapur me sistem harqesh dhe kolona të gurta. Hapësirat me pamje nga qielli kanë për ombrellë dy kupola të mëdha. Mbreti i ikonave, i cili qëndron me përmasa gjigante në pjesën ballore, është Ikonostasi që daton më 1806. Mrekullia e mrekullive mbeten 170 ikona, shumica të shkollës së Onufrit, Shpatarakut dhe piktorëve të tjerë.

*Vlerat*

Vlerat qëndrojnë jo vetëm në konstruksionin e godinës, vlerësuar si një variant i rëndësishëm i arkitekturës së kultit në fazën e kalimit nga shek. XVIII në atë të shek. XIX, por mbi të gjitha, ato pasuri ikonografike që ruhen dhe ekspozohen brenda muzeut. Sipas drejtorit të këtij muzeu, Kastriot Dervishi, brenda kësaj godine ndodhen 170 ikona nga të cilat 106 i përkasin shkollës së Onufrit. Dervishi thotë se vendosja e muzeut mbi një kishë të vjetër është një rast unikal në historinë ikonografike. Vetëm kjo ndërlidhje vlerash ua qindfishon vlerat ikonave. Ikonat janë në shtëpinë e tyre, thotë drejtori Dervishi. Tjetër vlerë që duhet llogaritur, është edhe fakti që ky muze ndodhet në metropolin e muzeve, siç është Kalaja Mesjetare e Beratit. Nuk ka vizitor vendas apo i huaj që të vijë në Berat e të mos ngjitet në Kala, qoftë edhe për të bërë një fotografi. Kaq mjafton që në hyrje të Portës së Kalasë të përballesh me Muzeun Onufri, ku numri i vizitorëve të huaj ende është minimal, rreth 200 të tillë në muaj. Vlerat e kësaj pasurie, gjithmonë sipas drejtorit Kastriot Dervishi duhet të shfrytëzohen dhe të bëhen burim financimi. Edhe pse dy vitet e fundit numri vizitorëve të huaj dhe të ardhurat janë dyfishuar, përsëri duhet më shumë menaxhim e informacion. Kohët e fundit është hapur edhe një faqe në internet. Tani po bëhen përpjekje për vendosjen e lidhjeve me Angjenci Turistike, brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Gjithsesi i rëndësishëm mbetet krijimi i mjedisit informativ brenda muzeut,- shton Dervishi 

*Përvoja* 

Meraku i drejtuesit dhe punonjësve të muzeut vazhdon të jetë ruajtja e vlerave ikonografike, në kuptimin që ato të trajtohen e restaurohen. Përvoja kombëtare e hidhur gjatë vitit 97, tashmë nuk ka asnjë gjurmë. Nëse atëherë shtrohej problemi për të ruajtur ikonat nga grabitësit, sot çdo ikonë ka kartelën dhe çertifikatën e saj, me foto dhe të dhëna. Puna nisi me rikonstruksionin e plotë të godinës, me qëllim evitimin e lagështisë e cila konsiderohet armiku kryesor i këtyre vlerave. Më pas u bënë restaurime në mjediset e brendshme dhe sot muzeu merr frymë lirisht, pasi ka arritur parametrat bashkëkohorë. Shumica e ikonave,- thotë Dervishi,- pas viteve 2000 ishin të dëmtuara. Kjo situatë i detyroi drejtuesit aktualë që të gjenin burime financimi për ndërhyrjet restauruese. Konkretisht, brenda një periudhe 3-vjeçare u zbatua projekti i restaurimit të 50 ikonave dhe pjesëve të veçanta të ndërtesës. Financimi u bë nga Regjioni i Lombardisë dhe ikonat e restauruara janë pjesë e ekspozitës së Muzeut Onufri.

*Ikonostasi*

Drejtori i Muzeut Onufri shpjegon se jo të gjitha problemet janë zgjidhur. Kanë mbetur pa u restauruar 30 ikona. Por më problematiku është ikonostasi me përmasa 11.6 m X 5 m. Është i vitit 1806. Kjo pasuri e krijuar nga druri i arrës dhe e larë në ar, ka 15 vjet që nuk njeh asnjë ndërhyrje apo trajtim, çka do të thotë se çdo ditë që kalon ndikon negativisht në vlerat e kësaj vepre mahnitëse, një nga bukuritë më të rralla të muzeut. Kjo është një çështje që nuk mund të zgjidhet vetëm nga drejtoria e muzeut. Dervishi thotë se në mirëkuptim me Insitutin e Monumenteve është gati një projekt, madje preventivat kanë përfunduar, dhe pritet që të restaurohet Ikonostasi dhe 30 ikonat. Një problem tjetër, që sipas drejtorit Dervishi mbetet për tu diskutuar janë një mori ikonash të cilat me një vendim ministror në epokën e para viteve 90 i kanë kaluar Muzeut Mesjetar të Artit në Korçë, duke i pasqyruar si të tijat. 

09/11/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture. Shekulli.

----------


## DonAlda

Ka ndonje organizate lokale ne Berat ose ne Shqiperi qe mbron dhe restauron monumentet dhe lagjet e Kalase, Mangalemit dhe Gorices?

----------


## drini_në_TR

> Ka ndonje organizate lokale ne Berat ose ne Shqiperi qe mbron dhe restauron monumentet dhe lagjet e Kalase, Mangalemit dhe Gorices?


Bashkia e Beratit në bashkëpunim me Muzeun Arkeologjik (që varet nga Institucioni i Monumenteve të Kulturës) të Beratit janë të vetmit institucione që mbrojnë ato monumente të çmuara që janë shtëpitë karakteristike beratase, rrugët me kalldrëm, dhe kalaja. Fondet për restaurimet varen më tepër nga qeveria qëndrore, pasi fondet e bashkisë vetë janë shumë të limituara.

CO-Plan në bashkëpunim me studentët e arkitekturës dhe të urbanistikës së Fakultetit të Inxhinierisë së Ndërtimit në Tiranë (njëri prej tyre edhe unë) kanë ndihmuar në hartimin e një plani rregullues të përgjithshëm për qytetin e Beratit.

Por plani vetë po nuk u vu në zbatim, zëre se s'ekziston. Ndërsa restaurimet në vetvete janë shërbime që kanë shpenzim, pra duhen fonde për to. Fatkeqësisht, mesa di unë, fonden në dispozicion të bashkisë janë të pakta për t'ia kaluar kohës dhe njerëzve që i dëmtojnë godinat dhe rrethinat monumentale.

Shpresoj vetëm që të rrotullohen pozicionet, politikanët të punojnë më shumë e të mbyllin gojën, ndërsa ne si qytetar ta ngremë zërin më tepër e mos të rrimë kot nëpër lokale gjithë kohën... fatkeqësisht realiteti është e anasjellta e kësaj...

Alda, kam qyteti e Beratit në autocad, është vetëm 3,2MB, nëse e do, më bëj një MP dhe më jep adresën e emailt të ta nis.


Përshëndetje.
Drini.

----------


## DonAlda

Drini, 

Adresa ime e emailit eshte aldagapi@hotmail.com dhe ajo e punes (deri ne Korrik) agblack@hedev.com. Ma dergo planimetrine ne cad ne qoftese ke mundesi. 

Pyes per organizatat lokale sepse do te deshiroja qe te krijoja nje, ose te bashkpunoja me ndonje organizate per restaurimin e lagjeve muse ne Berat. Ne shtator do te filloj masterin tek Harvard GSD dhe me kohe, dua te krijoj lidhje atje (dhe kudo) qe mund te me perkrahin edhe nga ana financiare me kete ceshtje.  Gjithashtu kam edhe disa idera te tjera qe ne castin e duhur dua ti zbatoj. Berati eshte qytet muze shume i vecante dhe kjo pasuri Shqiptare ka shume nevoje qe te restaurohet dhe mbrojtur. 

Faleminderit per informacionin!

p.s. jam kalareshe Berati. kam lindur dhe lozur nga tabja e kalase kur ishja e vogel :)

----------


## gjirfabe

Kisha e Shën Gjergjit, çmim për restaurimin më të mirë.

Kulture e Martë, Prill 12th, 2011 

Kisha e Shën Gjergjit në fshatin Shipckë të Korçës, e cila fitoi çmimin për konservimin më të mirë nga Europa Nostra

Kisha e shenjtorit luftarak Shën Gjergj nuk është më e panjohur. Organizata Europa Nostra, një organizatë ombrellë për mbi 250 shoqata joqeveritare, 150 shoqatave të asociuara si dhe 1500 individëve në më shumë se 50 vende, ka shpallur mes 12 çmimeve të saj vjetore për vitin 2011, si një nga restaurimet më të mira në Europë, projektin për restaurimin dhe rehabilitimin e Kishës së Shën Gjergjit në Shipckë të Korçës, në kategorinë konservim. 

Shqipëria është përfaqësuar si një shtet jo anëtar i Bashkimit Europian dhe ka fituar çmim për një nga restaurimet më të mira në Europë. Qëllimi i këtij projekti ishte restaurimi i kishës në fshatin Shipckë të Korçës.Bëhet fjalë për një ndërtesë të gjysmës së shekullit XVII, e cila ishte në rrezik shkatërrimi. 

Projekti i restaurimit nisi në vitin 2004 nga një grup ekspertësh nën drejtimin e Fondacionit Egnatia Epirus. Projekti parashikonte rikonstruksionin e pjesës më të madhe të ndërtesës së kishës ose naosit, hyrjen ose narteksin, çatinë dhe kullën e këmbanës, si dhe konsolidimin e kolonave, pastrimin e pikturave murale dhe restaurimin e orendive. 

Ky projekt është pjesë e një iniciative të këtij fondacioni për mbështetjen, mbrojtjen dhe promovimin e trashëgimisë kulturore të rajonit. Ky program ka çuar në një rritje të ndjeshme të turizmit kulturor. 

Çmimet European Union Prize for Cultural Heritage/Europa Nostra Awards kanë filluar të jepen prej vitit 2002 në bashkëpunim mes Komisionit Europian dhe Europa Nostra dhe konsiderohen si Oscar-ët e fushës së Trashëgimisë Kulturore Europiane. 

Kjo është një ngjarje e madhe jo vetëm për drejtuesit e projektit dhe skuadrën e zbatimit, por për të gjithë kolegët, studiuesit dhe punonjësit e fushës se trashëgimisë në Shqipëri.


http://www.panorama.com.al/kulture/k...min-me-te-mire

----------

